# Smell of the wet merino wool



## pavlik88 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have a problem with my merino wool sweater. Since I get wet when was raining, sweater little stink. At the sticker is dry clean only so I presume there is the problem. Can anybody suggest me how to get rid of this smell?

Sorry for my English.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Wet wool has a distinctive smell. It's not a problem, it's just what it smells like. As for how to get rid of it - let it dry!


----------



## pavlik88 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's dry more than week, but that smell is still here.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Wool, like your hair, absorbs smells from the air - cigarette smoke, cooking smells, air pollution, etc. When wool gets wet, the smells re-emerge. The only real solution is washing or dry cleaning. I probably disagree with the majority of the forum members on dry cleaning wool suits. I do it often, while I think most will say they avoid cleaning them; and the absorption of smells is why I prefer to dry clean wool suits after a few wearings.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Wash it a good cold water soap. Roll in a towel to ring dry then lay flat. If you can put it outside not in the direct sun to dry. My mother taught how to do this many years ago and both my wife and I do all our sweaters both wool and cashmere.


----------



## pavlik88 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to try it, thanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Should you want to smell wet wool at it's worst, stand downwind of a flock of wet sheep, after a rain shower! Ewww! (or would that be Ewe?)


----------

